# Cooking with Trodizzle: Bacon Wrapped Chicken Tenders with Cream Cheese & Jalapenos



## trodizzle (Aug 5, 2015)

*Cooking with Trodizzle: Bacon Wrapped Chicken Tenders with Cream Cheese & Jalapenos*

I wanted to experiment today and I had stuffed jalapenos on the brain.

I decided to do some bacon-wrapped, stuffed chicken tenders and they turned out kick ass.

Grabbed a couple of jalapenos...






Took out all the seeds then chopped them up using a food processor...









I then took some cream cheese (new stuff, never heard of it before but it's lower in fat and higher in protein vs. regular cream cheese) about 132 grams worth, and mixed in 2 tbsp of the chopped jalapenos and 1 tbsp of bbq rub...









I then took a pack of chicken tenders, 12 total and split them slightly down the middle to make a trench to fill with the cream cheese mixture...









I wrapped each tender with a strip of thick-cut bacon and then sprinkled a little more rub on top of each one...





Baked them at 400 degrees for about 40-45 minutes until the bacon was where I wanted it...









Each one came out to about 200 calories, 23 grams of protein, 12 grams of fat, 1 gram of carbs.


----------



## StoliFTW (Aug 5, 2015)

nice tro .. keep it coming! I'll have to try this. Bacon = win


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 5, 2015)

dam son would you like a hetro life mate ? I may leave my wife for your cooking lol


----------



## DF (Aug 5, 2015)

You had me at BACON!!!


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 5, 2015)

I love you guys.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 5, 2015)

Dammit you need your own show on the Food Network


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 5, 2015)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Dammit you need your own show on the Food Network



We can call it "Gainz TV!" LOL


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 5, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> We can call it "Gainz TV!" LOL



Indeed brother ha!!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 5, 2015)

......send ole Guy Teriri running lol


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 5, 2015)

This awesome, keep the recipes coming, i might i would try this but spongys diet dont leave room for bacon i dont think


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 5, 2015)

Bullseye Forever said:


> ......send ole Guy Teriri running lol



Yeah, I don't think he even lifts.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 5, 2015)

Nice recipe Diz. I'm gonna move this to the nutrition forum.


----------



## mickems (Aug 5, 2015)

Sounds delicious. I love jalapenos. Great recipe Dizz, thanks for sharing.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 5, 2015)

Hell yes. Bacon + jalepenos = WINNING


----------



## Assassin32 (Aug 5, 2015)

Wow, that looks really good Diz. I'm gonna have to try that one.


----------

